# Kemah night pics



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are some cool pics I got after the sun went down, at least I think they are pretty cool LOL


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice view. great pics


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Great Pics Frank..I love that shade pink on your toe nails..LOL


----------



## Jimmy Robusto (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like a great place to enjoy a relaxing smoke.... And nice toes by the way:biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

How cool would it be to enjoy a smoke in the Cool Zone!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

well well well...............................


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

RGianelli said:


> Great Pics Frank..I love that shade pink on your toe nails..LOL


:roflmao:

Very pretty lady.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

RGianelli said:


> Great Pics Frank..I love that shade pink on your toe nails..LOL


I offered to get him his own bottle, but he insists we share everything.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow - cool pics! What a fantastic view!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, Tiff is something else. Oh yeah and Kemah's not bad either. 

Frank, I'm kidding big guy...keep that pistol in your holster. :sorry:


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

I am embarassed to ask..where is Kemah? I'm from Kansas so gimme a break.:biggrin:


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Kemah is a great place along the shores of Clear Lake, just southeast of downtown Houston by about 30-45 minutes (on the way to Galveston, sorta...).

Here's a blurb from the Kemah Boardwalk website www.kemahboardwalk.com

In addition to being the home of the Johnson Space Center, the Clear Lake Recreational Area is also known as the Boating Capital of Texas. It has the greatest concentration of boats of any region in Texas and claims the third largest fleet of recreational boats in all of the United States.

It's located about 45 minutes southeast from downtown Houston on Galveston Bay. Kemah Boardwalk Marina is the perfect marina in the Boating Capital of Texas because of its location, closest to the bay, combined with deep water berths and floating docks.

The Corvette Show is upcoming on March 29th! Wahoo, stogies and vette's, that might be a plan!


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Cliff for the info. Looks like a beautiful place.


----------

